# Favorite Händel Works



## Classical Playlists (Jan 26, 2020)

Händel is not always appreciated in various areas. wondering if there are any works that can compete against the messiah.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Classical Playlists said:


> Händel is not always appreciated in various areas. wondering if there are any works that can compete against the messiah.


No offence but if you use the advance search you find dozens of threads.


----------

